

Hetzner and all v servers down - campbellmorgan
http://www.hetzner.de

======
campbellmorgan
Yes seems to be all back up online again. Strangely I think outbound traffic
seemed to run continuously, only inbound traffic wasn't getting through.

I think this is the first blip i've had with hetzner in a year

------
stefanor
Looks like the problem was somewhere between noris.net and hetzner - so it was
unaccessable from some bits of the net.

------
mentioum
Yeah seems only the UK is suffering. At least the main site seems to be up
again now.

------
jd
This seems to be a regional issue that mostly affects the UK.

~~~
campbellmorgan
ah very interesting. Thanks

------
Boldewyn
Germany’s fine. Could it be a DNS thing?

------
mentioum
looks like its back up all over now.

